# Trying to plan a weekend Trip to Fujairah or Oman



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello All, can someone please help.
I need some info on Fujairah or Oman, preferrably a one stop shop. I want to go away from Dubai for a weekend. leave Thursday evening and come back to Dubai on Saturday evening. I would like to do relaxing stuff, and possibly do tours on friday, ETC. 

PS: i also have no car, so transportation info is also very much appreciated. 
All and any help is appreciated. 
Many thanks


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

DXB-NY,

Went to Fujairah last week through a Wadi, then off to RAK, UAQ, Ajman, Sharjah, Dubai (Hit 6 states out of... 7?). Its a really nice area but you would need transportation. Any way you can obtain a rental car? 









_Picture courtesy of Maz_


You could do buses to go out there, n stay at a hotel near the mountains/sea for the weekend and head back by bus. You could Taxi it. Those are your only viable alternatives really.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

i can get a taxi, i dont mind the taxi portion of it, and staying at a sea or mountainside hotel.
and thanks for ur response


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Try La Meridian in Fujairah nice stop though I would suggest Oman, I have not been but heard its alot more to offer than Fujairah.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Getting to Fujairah without a car is a pain, but you can fly to Muscat in less than an hour.

Muscat is a nice town with some decent hotels, although the nicest are just outside (Barr al Jissah & Chedi). The Omanis are lovely friendly people too.


-


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

i remember when we were going to fujairah we got lost somewhere in sharjah, we had our own car.....finally after a tour around sharjah we could find our way to fujairah....but the beach side was wonerfull....


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba - i found the flights, i will fly to Muscat, and stay on Qurum beach. 

Thanks everyone for all your help.


Elphaba said:


> Getting to Fujairah without a car is a pain, but you can fly to Muscat in less than an hour.
> 
> Muscat is a nice town with some decent hotels, although the nicest are just outside (Barr al Jissah & Chedi). The Omanis are lovely friendly people too.
> 
> ...


----------

